# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  American Pharmaceuticals Ltd.

## DavidG34

Anyone ever try this lab? Seems to be a Florida thing, only found people from that area posting about it but never a "it's good gear" or "it's bad gear" type

----------


## DavidG34

bump

----------


## dcreasy

A friend of mine got ahold of their anavar and said it was no good but it seems pills are more often fake than liquids its much harder to produce pills than liquids and yes my friend and i live in Florida

----------


## Duber

Hey David, I have the same bottle shown to me. Not sure if good gear. Let me know before I purchase. Thanks

----------


## Duber



----------

